# Grape Vine



## iso (Aug 22, 2007)

Is grape vine any good for smoking?  What meats/veggies would it be good on? What flavor does it produce?


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes, it is... but I've never had access to it to use it. BUTT, I found this:
http://grovewinery.com/grape_vine_prunings.html

Interesting...


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey ISO ...

Download my Smoking Wood Flavor Chart it'll save you some time and argrivation!

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downloads.htm

I kept some trimming from this spring to try out. Haven't tried it yet though still looks wet.


----------



## iso (Aug 24, 2007)

Very cool Debi.  Lots of very good information up there.  Gave me a couple of ideas for smoking a turkey this year.

Interesting the you do not have mango wood listed.  Is this not a good smoking wood?


----------



## Dutch (Sep 10, 2007)

It works, but it takes quite a bit. I have a grapevine that grows along my back fence and the MIL has one in her yard. Whenever I trim them, I keep what I trim off and dry it for a week or so be for using.


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 10, 2007)

Dutch -
it's good to smoke grapevine after only a week? I got a bushel I've been saving since spring trimming. Been dying to try it.

ISO -

I haven't seen any references that say one way or the other if you can smoke with mango. I don't recall every seeing it used when I was stationed in Hawaii either. I have heard (not confirmed) that you shouldn't smoke with palm or coconut trees and Mango trees looks similar. I don't want to print something that might hurt someone. Until it's confirmed I won't add it to the list.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 12, 2007)

If anyone in southeast MI needs/wants grapevine, I cut about a pickup load last fall (Oct 06).  Seasoned and ready to go.  It's piled up behind my house in the woods.


----------



## navionjim (Sep 12, 2007)

Just an aside, while willow is the American favorite, in Europe grapevine charcoal is considered the best charcoal for the manufacturer of black powder. Particularly for use in fireworks. Never got the chance to try it myself but would like to someday.
Jimbo


----------



## iso (Sep 17, 2007)

Just following up on the grapevine wood.  Good stuff.  This one is definately a keeper.  Wish I had picked up more for smoking during the winter.  

Smoked a 12# turkey, a few 3# fatties, and 6 ears of sweet corn on Labor Day with Cherry for about the first half then added the grape vine.  Nice subtle flavor with deep penetration in the fatties.  The cherry did over power the grape vine a bit, but I got enough grapevine smoke into the turkey that the flavor was in the breast meat.

Smoked another batch of fatties and spam bricks for use in lumpia for a luau last weekend.  Only used grapevine this time and went to a hotter smoke because I was short on time.  Good flavor and worked well with the other ingrediants in the lumpia.  Didn't over power the dipping sauce.  Many of the diners tried the dipping sauces but opted for no sauce in the end.


----------



## gooose53 (Sep 17, 2007)

Are you close to Howell, Mi?


----------



## iso (Sep 18, 2007)

No.  Monroe, WA.


----------

